# No reverse on 1886 with sunstrand



## Eastjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Started up my trusted 1886 and found the foot pedal will not engage reverse. Forward is ok and deck lift ok so pressure is there. With the engine stopped the pedal does move to reverse position but not with engine running. Anybody able to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Eastjack, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried adjusting the foot pedal linkage?


----------



## Eastjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Eastjack said:


> Started up my trusted 1886 and found the foot pedal will not engage reverse. Forward is ok and deck lift ok so pressure is there. With the engine stopped the pedal does move to reverse position but not with engine running. Anybody able to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting?


Simple problem when checked out. The brake pedal was not releasing enough and locked out the reverse selection. All lubed and freed up and back in operation for another year. Great everyday workhorse!


----------

